# Please Help :sigh:



## NChrist (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a Kenwood KDC 4022 CD-Player which has worked fine for years, but today I tried to buy a AUX input to plug my iPhone into my CD player. I've connected it into the correct wire, the AUX wires when I play my iPod I can hear it. But it plays really low over the CD/Tuner audio. I have no AUX option. And I can't controll the volume, except through my iPhone which doesn't get loud.

Basically it's not reconizing that I have something connected to the AUX input.

When I browse through the SRC (source) It shows TUNER/CD/ALL off. According to the manual it should have an AUX source too.

Thanks.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey NC Chirst!
this is all I can offer you, it sounds like the Ipod needs to put out volume as the adapter needs to see it but it does not. In other words you bought the wrong unit, here is a link not sure what is what you can call them and they will get you what you need. They are pricey so as soon as they say what model number you need google it on FLee-bay to save even more (MY 2 cents im cheap).
Good luck!
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-WwaxaxWGl61/m_770/iPod-MP3-Car-Adapters.html?tp=15


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the AUX jacks on the frontof the kenwoods are better then fm transmitters, but worse then an actual RCA connection. On the back of the 4022, there is a cd changer input, you need this part, Kenwood KCA-iP500, to make your ipod work correctly without a problem, it runs around $50.


----------

